# Sticky  Solensia - new once-monthly injection for arthritis



## Ceiling Kitty

I don't know if this has come up already on here but I wanted to share that Solensia was launched in the UK last month.

The active ingredient, frunevetmab, is NOT a drug. It's an antibody against 'nerve growth factor' (NGF) - a chemical found in the body's response to arthritic pain. NGF is involved in the release of inflammatory chemicals, so blocking its activity can help relieve pain and inflammation in arthritic cats.

Because it's not a drug, it isn't metabolised by the liver or kidneys. Instead, it enters the body's protein recycling process like any other antibody. For this reason, it appears to have very few adverse effects and is considered safe even for cats with kidney disease.

Solensia is administered as a once-monthly injection, so it does mean monthly visits to the vet, but if effective for an individual cat it may mean they can reduce or stop other daily medications they may be taking for their arthritis.

The only reported side effect in trials - even when overdosed - was skin reactions at the injection site.

Another downside is cost. It's not cheap. It comes in packs of two vials (one vial = one treatment for a cat under 7kg in weight). I just bought a pack and it was just over £100, so it's going to be £50-60 per monthly treatment.

It's so new that Bagpuss is literally the first cat I've ever used it on! I gave him his first shot last night and so far so good. I'm going to be monitoring him over the next few weeks to see if it's improved his mobility and grooming (I've stopped his daily meds initially, though I will restart them if I don't feel it's working).

The company (Zoetis) say that if you don't see an improvement after two injections, you're probably not going to - so it's worth trying twice but I wouldn't persist after that if I don't feel it's helping.

I've heard generally good reviews from colleagues so far - almost invariably in their own cats. One friend has had to restart Metacam for her cat as the Solensia didn't appear to cut the mustard (her kitty is VERY arthritic), but other feedback has all been positive so far.

I'll let you know how we get on.










*https://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/?id=-478995*


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Couple more things to add:

1. It's not been tested alongside NSAID use. No specific interactions are expected, but there's no data yet to prove it's safe or to suggest it isn't. The canine equivalent, Librela, has been tested over a two-week period in dogs also taking the NSAID carprofen, with no ill effects. As time goes on, we can hopefully expect more studies to come out looking at these combinations, especially over longer periods.

2. Zoetis recommends risk-benefit analysis when using Solensia in cats with IRIS stage 3-4 renal disease. They've not yet tested it in such cats.


----------



## Siskin

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Couple more things to add:
> 
> 1. It's not been tested alongside NSAID use. No specific interactions are expected, but there's no data yet to prove it's safe or to suggest it isn't. The canine equivalent, Librela, has been tested over a two-week period in dogs also taking the NSAID carprofen, with no ill effects. As time goes on, we can hopefully expect more studies to come out looking at these combinations, especially over longer periods.
> 
> 2. Zoetis recommends risk-benefit analysis when using Solensia in cats with IRIS stage 3-4 renal disease. They've not yet tested it in such cats.


I've heard of Librela, a few have said it has been helpful, others say no difference. I understand there is a human version undergoing testing, could really do with it now


----------



## Babyshoes

This sounds very promising!

My permanent foster, Levi is on yumove but has been limping more recently, especially after waking up. The vet thinks it is arthritic pain, but we can't use regular NSAIDs because they upset his tummy after a few doses. (He has undiagnosed but likely IBD controlled by a raw diet.)

@Ceiling Kitty is this likely to be ok for very sensitive tummies, do you think?


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> I've heard of Librela, a few have said it has been helpful, others say no difference. I understand there is a human version undergoing testing, could really do with it now


They seem to be made by the same company.

Ceiling Kitty. Any idea how much the dog version costs?


----------



## MilleD

This sounds really interesting. My sister has an older cat who is starting to display arthritis type symptoms but she isn't happy giving metacam because of the affect on the kidneys. So could be an alternative. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## lorilu

Thanks for the info. The injections are intramuscular I take it? Or intravenous? Obviously not sub q because it they were the human could do it at home.

I wonder if, in time it will come to that, after two or three injections, if benefit is noticed, go to sub q injections at home? Like adequan?


----------



## Tigermoon

Ooo this is interesting. I'll definitely be keeping an ear to the ground on this as my eldest cat is starting to show signs of arthritis now (struggling to jump onto the bed etc.) I've started her on Yumove capsules which have already shown improvement in her jumping ability, but inevitably I expect she'll end up needing more help at some point, and I'm all for something that might mean she may not require longterm Metacam.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

@rona Similar costs - generally over £100 for the two vials, though it does depend on the individual practice's mark up. Asking for a written prescription and sourcing online will be cheaper, though not all practices are comfortable to administer something they've not sourced directly themselves - especially with something like Librela/Solensia, which require refrigeration. They will not be able to guarantee the cold chain hasn't been broken if they've not received it through their own supplier.



Babyshoes said:


> This sounds very promising!
> 
> My permanent foster, Levi is on yumove but has been limping more recently, especially after waking up. The vet thinks it is arthritic pain, but we can't use regular NSAIDs because they upset his tummy after a few doses. (He has undiagnosed but likely IBD controlled by a raw diet.)
> 
> @Ceiling Kitty is this likely to be ok for very sensitive tummies, do you think?


Hopefully! It's *expected* to have minimal gastrointestinal impact.



lorilu said:


> Thanks for the info. The injections are intramuscular I take it? Or intravenous? Obviously not sub q because it they were the human could do it at home.
> 
> I wonder if, in time it will come to that, after two or three injections, if benefit is noticed, go to sub q injections at home? Like adequan?


It is subcutaneous. There is scope for owners to administer at home, but some vets may not be be comfortable facilitating this while it's so new. In time this may become an option for owners who wish to do that.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Ceiling Kitty said:


> <snip>
> It is subcutaneous. There is scope for owners to administer at home, but some vets may not be be comfortable facilitating this while it's so new. In time this may become an option for owners who wish to do that.


Might the cold chain be an issue as well?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

OrientalSlave said:


> Might the cold chain be an issue as well?


Online pharmacies are selling it. I would hope they take into account the need for an uninterrupted cold chain in their courier/delivery arrangements. The owner would be responsible for correct storage at home, as for insulin.


----------



## urbantigers

Interesting, thanks. Mosi has arthritis in his hips and we are currently at the stage where he is probably going to have to take daily pain relief very soon. The vet wants to do blood tests with a view to starting him on metacam provided his kidneys are ok. Good to know there is an alternative.


----------



## planetwriter

Thanks so much for this post! My 18-yr-old cat Sparky is on a lowish dose of Gabapentin (3x12.5mg per day) and Loxicom [Metacam] (he's 6.5kg but I give him the dose for a 2.5kg cat once a day), also 7.5mg of Phenobarbital per day to prevent seizures after he had a meningioma [tumor pressing on the brain] removed last December. He also has Stage 2 CKD so I'm excited by Solensia (local vet just mentioned it two days ago when Sparky got his annual vaccinations).

However, it took almost two months to get him stable in terms of all his meds after his surgery - figuring out the dosages and timings that made him comfortable and active, not zonked out - so I'm kind of worried about changing things and spoiling his quality of life. On the other hand, sparing his kidneys (and liver) seems like a no-brainer.

One thing I can't find written up anywhere - except for in this post - is what people do in terms of existing pain meds when they first start their cat on Solensia. I can't stop Gabapentin immediately anyway, so maybe I should cut out the Loxicom right away and gradually reduce the Gabapentin? I'll also ask my local vet, of course, but am interested to hear from those who've had real world experience with it (which my local vets haven't as yet, except I think with one of their own pets).

P.S. - Just writing the above makes me think I'd be crazy not to go ahead and try it, following the plan I mentioned. I'm glad I didn't do it on the day, though, because he seemed to have a slight reaction to his vaccinations (never did before, but he's a little weaker these days) and I would definitely have thought it was the Solensia and have been panicking! The vet had also suggested I might want to wait for that reason (also because he knows I like to do research first). I'll probably arrange it for next week and will try to report back on what happens.

UPDATE: I was still concerned about combining this with anti-seizure meds so I decided to check in with the neurology expert who treated my cat and prescribed those meds. His bigger concern was the lack of testing on cats with CKD, but he asked a colleague about combining with anti-seizure meds, and she checked with the Solensia rep who said they did not expect there to be any issue.


----------



## Semele

@Ceiling Kitty I am curious to find out whether the experience you made with Solensia is positive so far. I have an appointment with my vet tomorrow with the intention to administer her first dose so I wondered how your switch went on.


----------



## Semele

planetwriter said:


> Thanks so much for this post! My 18-yr-old cat Sparky is on a lowish dose of Gabapentin (3x12.5mg per day) and Loxicom [Metacam] (he's 6.5kg but I give him the dose for a 2.5kg cat once a day), also 7.5mg of Phenobarbital per day to prevent seizures after he had a meningioma [tumor pressing on the brain] removed last December. He also has Stage 2 CKD so I'm excited by Solensia (local vet just mentioned it two days ago when Sparky got his annual vaccinations).
> However, it took almost two months to get him stable in terms of all his meds after his surgery - figuring out the dosages and timings that made him comfortable and active, not zonked out - so I'm kind of worried about changing things and spoiling his quality of life. On the other hand, sparing his kidneys (and liver) seems like a no-brainer.
> One thing I can't find written up anywhere - except for in this post - is what people do in terms of existing pain meds when they first start their cat on Solensia. I can't stop Gabapentin immediately anyway, so maybe I should cut out the Loxicom right away and gradually reduce the Gabapentin? I'll also ask my local vet, of course, but am interested to hear from those who've had real world experience with it (which my local vets haven't as yet, except I think with one of their own pets).
> 
> P.S. - Just writing the above makes me think I'd be crazy not to go ahead and try it, following the plan I mentioned. I'm glad I didn't do it on the day, though, because he seemed to have a slight reaction to his vaccinations (never did before, but he's a little weaker these days) and I would definitely have thought it was the Solensia and have been panicking! The vet had also suggested I might want to wait for that reason (also because he knows I like to do research first). I'll probably arrange it for next week and will try to report back on what happens.
> 
> UPDATE: I was still concerned about combining this with anti-seizure meds so I decided to check in with the neurology expert who treated my cat and prescribed those meds. His bigger concern was the lack of testing on cats with CKD, but he asked a colleague about combining with anti-seizure meds, and she checked with the Solensia rep who said they did not expect there to be any issue.


Hello, I would be interested to hear whether you went with Solenia in the end and what was your experience with it. It's day six since my 16 year old girl had her first injection and I'm not convinced that she's comfortable. I had to give her Meracam twice since then (the vet said to avoid recurrence of pain, I can give her some in the first two weeks after the first injection). I think she is in pain but it's so difficult to tell with cats. Tonight I was convinced that she was in pain because she howled when she climbed the stairs very slowly and tried to bite me when I went to stroke her. This to me is clear sign she's in pain and the Solensia is not working yet so I gave her some Metacam.


----------



## planetwriter

Semele said:


> Hello, I would be interested to hear whether you went with Solenia in the end and what was your experience with it. It's day six since my 16 year old girl had her first injection and I'm not convinced that she's comfortable. I had to give her Meracam twice since then (the vet said to avoid recurrence of pain, I can give her some in the first two weeks after the first injection). I think she is in pain but it's so difficult to tell with cats. Tonight I was convinced that she was in pain because she howled when she climbed the stairs very slowly and tried to bite me when I went to stroke her. This to me is clear sign she's in pain and the Solensia is not working yet so I gave her some Metacam.


Hi Semele,

I'm still holding off for a while as Sparky seems to be doing well on his slightly increased dosage of Gaba and Metacam (he's back to running up and down the stairs to announce he's used his litter box ;-) I think the Solensia _should_ be fine - it may even be miraculous - so if and when he needs more help, or if his blood tests show further kidney or liver issues, I will give it a try. But he had an extremely strong reaction to every pain med we tried before (except Metacam) - e.g. he's on about a quarter of what most cats take for Gaba [the regular dose laid him out cold for about 18 hours!], and Buprenorphine made him very woozy too _and_ triggered seizures more often (before he was on Phenobarbital). So I'm still a tiny bit reluctant to change what he's on right now. He also has a chronically itchy face due to the Phenobarb, so the mention of dermal side effects with Solensia is another minor concern.

Having said all that, I did read somewhere that the Solensia isn't really expected to have an effect until at least day 7, and the first post above says to give it a couple of monthly injections to see if it works [that post also mentions it not working for one cat but being brilliant for others].

Interesting that your vet said to cut out all the Metacam after two weeks; I hadn't heard that before, although a couple of our vets have stressed that they don't know what the effect might be of using both. I guess it's a case of not wanting to risk unknown drug interactions; I read that a trial of the human equivalent of both types of drug resulted in some people's arthritis progressing rapidly, but apparently rapidly progressing arthritis isn't a "recognized or described phenomenon" in cats and dogs.

Good luck with your cat! I hope she's in less pain and back to climbing the stairs happily very soon.

Claire.


----------



## Babyshoes

Levi had his first jab of Solensia today, fingers crossed it'll give him a bit of bounce back in his step and stop the limp he gets when he wakes up... Will update when/if I see any difference...


----------



## CyberMouse

My 19 year old cat had her first injection 2 weeks ago today and I'm sure there is a little improvement already 

My vet said to keep giving her the daily Loxicom to start with and assess after a month with a view to decreasing then stopping Loxicom IF the Solensia was working.

She's also on Semintra for her kidneys. A single injection of Solensia costs £99 at my vets !!!


----------



## Lozenge

lorilu said:


> Thanks for the info. The injections are intramuscular I take it? Or intravenous? Obviously not sub q because it they were the human could do it at home.
> 
> I wonder if, in time it will come to that, after two or three injections, if benefit is noticed, go to sub q injections at home? Like adequan?


Hi, my cat Winston is on his 4th month on Solensia. The first two the vet did but now i do them at home. My vet was happy with this as i'm used to giving Winston insulin injections. Its going really well. He's started jumping again, can take the stairs much more easily and is no longer struggling to groom himself. He's 18 and its made a huge difference. X


----------



## lorilu

Lozenge said:


> Hi, my cat Winston is on his 4th month on Solensia. The first two the vet did but now i do them at home. My vet was happy with this as i'm used to giving Winston insulin injections. Its going really well. He's started jumping again, can take the stairs much more easily and is no longer struggling to groom himself. He's 18 and its made a huge difference. X


Thanks for the feed back!


----------



## CyberMouse

Lozenge said:


> Hi, my cat Winston is on his 4th month on Solensia. The first two the vet did but now i do them at home. My vet was happy with this as i'm used to giving Winston insulin injections. Its going really well. He's started jumping again, can take the stairs much more easily and is no longer struggling to groom himself. He's 18 and its made a huge difference. X


That's great news for Winston (and you!)


----------



## white_shadow

.
*@Ceiling Kitty* - It's been a little over three months since you posted and started Bagpuss on Solensia.

Would you be able to provide an update with your own observations and how you have treated Bagpuss during this time etc. I'm also curious about your colleagues' experiences.

(I'm 'on the far side of the pond', I have cat who could benefit from this* - hence my interest.

* Zoetis has mounted an extensive new website/campaign which appears to me to be priming the North American Market, so I suspect they have approvals pending from the FDA and Health Canada. *https://www.zoetisus.com/oa-pain/first-time-resolution.aspx* )
.


----------



## white_shadow

.
OK........another attempt to rustle up some feedback:

*@Ceiling Kitty* - do hope all's well with you - any observations to be had from your experience ?

*@urbantigers* - when you posted, your Vet was assessing for Metacam, but you seemed pleased that this (Solensia) might be an alternative. Did you try it ?

*@planetwriter* - in June/July you were 'juggling' a number of meds............did you ever try this product ?

*@Semele* - your kitty had her first dose mid-July.............could you post about what's happened since ?

*@Babyshoes* - Levi had his first dose July 31...........what's your experience been since then ?

*@CyberMouse* - you started with Solensia in early August while she was also receiving Loxicom.....would you share what's happened since ? (hopefully, at least the price would have dropped, LOL!)

Meantime....._Zoetis continues with their p̶r̶o̶p̶a̶g̶a̶n̶d̶a̶strident marketing !_
.


----------



## Babyshoes

white_shadow said:


> .
> OK........another attempt to rustle up some feedback:
> 
> *@Ceiling Kitty* - do hope all's well with you - any observations to be had from your experience ?
> 
> *@urbantigers* - when you posted, your Vet was assessing for Metacam, but you seemed pleased that this (Solensia) might be an alternative. Did you try it ?
> 
> *@planetwriter* - in June/July you were 'juggling' a number of meds............did you ever try this product ?
> 
> *@Semele* - your kitty had her first dose mid-July.............could you post about what's happened since ?
> 
> *@Babyshoes* - Levi had his first dose July 31...........what's your experience been since then ?
> 
> *@CyberMouse* - you started with Solensia in early August while she was also receiving Loxicom.....would you share what's happened since ? (hopefully, at least the price would have dropped, LOL!)
> 
> Meantime....._Zoetis continues with their p̶r̶o̶p̶a̶g̶a̶n̶d̶a̶strident marketing !_
> .


Thanks for the reminder!

It's not been quite the miracle I'd hoped for, but it certainly seems to be helping a noticeable amount. He still limps a bit occasionally, especially when he first wakes up and/or when he's cold, but much less than before. He had his first 2 jabs at the vet, then I had a chat about doing them at home, and as he's a laid back cat, the vet was quite happy to write a prescription for a pack of 2 vials, which works out cheaper.

I administered the first of them at home the other day, and although he clearly felt the jab and objected slightly, I didn't have any issue doing it with my partner hanging on to his back end.


----------



## planetwriter

FYI, my cat Sparky (18, stage 2 CKD, on anti-seizure meds) had his first injection 2 weeks ago and we stopped his Loxicom (Metacam) 4 days later, though he's still taking 25mg Gabapentin twice a day. A day or two after the injection he jumped up on a chair he hadn't managed to reach for months, but I assume that was too soon for it to be working; he also virtually stopped purring for a few days, but I'm not sure when that began, then resumed purring as normal again. 

Bottom line, we're not quite sure when it kicked in, but by a week in he definitely seemed to be more active than he was before! He's still charging up and down our stairs and going out to explore the garden, as he was on the Loxicom, but is playing with his toy mouse more and is certainly jumping up onto a chair he'd stopped being able to access. Still watchful and cautious, given some comments I've seen re side effects (extra itchiness) only kicking in after 2+ weeks, but for now am very happy with Solensia and planning to continue it.


----------



## planetwriter

white_shadow said:


> .
> OK........another attempt to rustle up some feedback:
> 
> *@Ceiling Kitty* - do hope all's well with you - any observations to be had from your experience ?
> 
> *@urbantigers* - when you posted, your Vet was assessing for Metacam, but you seemed pleased that this (Solensia) might be an alternative. Did you try it ?
> 
> *@planetwriter* - in June/July you were 'juggling' a number of meds............did you ever try this product ?
> 
> *@Semele* - your kitty had her first dose mid-July.............could you post about what's happened since ?
> 
> *@Babyshoes* - Levi had his first dose July 31...........what's your experience been since then ?
> 
> *@CyberMouse* - you started with Solensia in early August while she was also receiving Loxicom.....would you share what's happened since ? (hopefully, at least the price would have dropped, LOL!)
> 
> Meantime....._Zoetis continues with their p̶r̶o̶p̶a̶g̶a̶n̶d̶a̶strident marketing !_
> .


I just posted an update - basically things seem to be going well at 2 weeks in and my cat is certainly doing as well (and I think a bit better) than when he was on Metacam. The decider was that he seemed to be becoming stiff and unsteady after having a snooze, which wasn't great as he often snoozes on a platform reached by pet stairs and looked pretty unstable coming back down them, and that seems to be better with Solensia. However, will post again at 1 month.


----------



## planetwriter

Semele said:


> Hello, I would be interested to hear whether you went with Solenia in the end and what was your experience with it. It's day six since my 16 year old girl had her first injection and I'm not convinced that she's comfortable. I had to give her Meracam twice since then (the vet said to avoid recurrence of pain, I can give her some in the first two weeks after the first injection). I think she is in pain but it's so difficult to tell with cats. Tonight I was convinced that she was in pain because she howled when she climbed the stairs very slowly and tried to bite me when I went to stroke her. This to me is clear sign she's in pain and the Solensia is not working yet so I gave her some Metacam.


Hi Semele, Are you seeing any improvement yet? I hope so. I did try Solensia finally [bit delayed due to a small mast cell tumor being removed first] and at 2 weeks in it seems to be working. However, I think my cat stopped purring much for a few days after we started it, so am not sure what was going on there. FYI, my cat is also on 2x25mg of Gabapentin per day, so not relying on Solensia for everything.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Bag has had about six of these now and is doing well. 

He's not on any other medications (apart from daily topical steroid for his eye - another story) and is certainly no worse than he was on the gabapentin. 

He's running about, jumping okay and grooming reasonably well. We had to shave his lower back again a couple of months ago because he got matted but it's grown back and he's mat free at the moment.

I'll be continuing them for the foreseeable.


----------



## CyberMouse

white_shadow said:


> .
> OK........another attempt to rustle up some feedback:
> 
> *@Ceiling Kitty* - do hope all's well with you - any observations to be had from your experience ?
> 
> *@urbantigers* - when you posted, your Vet was assessing for Metacam, but you seemed pleased that this (Solensia) might be an alternative. Did you try it ?
> 
> *@planetwriter* - in June/July you were 'juggling' a number of meds............did you ever try this product ?
> 
> *@Semele* - your kitty had her first dose mid-July.............could you post about what's happened since ?
> 
> *@Babyshoes* - Levi had his first dose July 31...........what's your experience been since then ?
> 
> *@CyberMouse* - you started with Solensia in early August while she was also receiving Loxicom.....would you share what's happened since ? (hopefully, at least the price would have dropped, LOL!)
> 
> Meantime....._Zoetis continues with their p̶r̶o̶p̶a̶g̶a̶n̶d̶a̶strident marketing !_
> .


Hi, It's not been quite the miracle I was hoping for :'( Definitely some improvement - she's stopped wailing in her sleep and when she wakes up, but she's still limping and holding the one paw up when sitting :'( She's now had 2 injections and we are due back at the vet next week for a check up. Still taking Loxicom as well and the injections still cost £99 a shot at the vets !!! As shes now 19 and has decided to live outside since June (only coming in for food) I think I need to have a proper talk to the vet about quality of life now :'( :'( :'( x


----------



## planetwriter

Another update: Sparky has been on Solensia for just over a month now (had his second injection yesterday). He's been off Metacam for almost a month (had his last dose 4 days after he started Solensia) and is still just as active; we're going to cut down his Gabapentin gradually too and see if the Solensia is enough. I'd been worried about the "itchy face" side-effect as he already had an itchy face due to his anti-seizure medication, but it hasn't been any worse. I did want to mention that - as with the first dose - his behaviour seems to be a bit affected. 

Last time he became very active at night then lethargic the next morning for a few days (whereas he's usually conked out at night after his last [late night] feed then active until around 11am the next day). This time he's certainly been a bit disengaged and just wanted to sleep after his breakfast this morning, but seems happy enough, so hopefully this is just temporary and will wear off again.


----------



## urbantigers

Sorry I haven’t updated this thread but there’s not really anything to update. Mosi hasn’t yet had a proper discussion with the vet about his arthritis. He has metacam occasionally and I suspect the vet will put him on that provided his kidney function is ok. I will ask about solensia though. Can I just ask those who have tried it, is this primarily for pain relief or does it help in a more general way. Sorry if that doesn’t make sense. Mosi’s main problem is weakness in the back legs (he has arthritis in hips). It doesn’t stop him running and jumping, and he shows no signs of distress or pain when I move his back legs. They are stiff and the vet says he is likely in pain. I don’t dispute that and don’t want him to be in pain, but I’m not convinced he’s in a lot of pain.


----------



## planetwriter

CyberMouse said:


> Hi, It's not been quite the miracle I was hoping for :'( Definitely some improvement - she's stopped wailing in her sleep and when she wakes up, but she's still limping and holding the one paw up when sitting :'( She's now had 2 injections and we are due back at the vet next week for a check up. Still taking Loxicom as well and the injections still cost £99 a shot at the vets !!! As shes now 19 and has decided to live outside since June (only coming in for food) I think I need to have a proper talk to the vet about quality of life now :'( :'( :'( x


Just saw this - I hope things have improved and you didn't have to make the saddest decision, but you obviously love her very much so I'm sure whatever the decision you did the right thing.


----------



## planetwriter

Final update from me [unless there's something big to report]: I'm afraid to jinx it, but I have to conclude that so far [6 1/2 weeks in and 2 weeks since his second injection] Solensia has been amazingly effective for my 19-yr-old cat Sparky. He's off Metacam and on my vet's advice I've cut down his Gabapentin too and am planning to stop it completely later this week. He's nice and active, not able to jump up on beds so still needs some pet stairs, but can jump up onto a piano stool again every time [to access my desk], and still runs up and down stairs / steps a lot. 

Best thing is he seems a lot less stiff: previously he'd have to lower himself down in stages and was very stiff and hence a bit unsteady on his feet immediately after getting up after a long rest, but is moving much more smoothly now. His tail had been hanging down a little [and didn't really come up when I stroked his back any more] but is now looking pretty back to normal, and when he stretches his front legs he now usually stretches his back legs too, which is also back to normal. Am impressed and grateful!


----------



## planetwriter

urbantigers said:


> Sorry I haven't updated this thread but there's not really anything to update. Mosi hasn't yet had a proper discussion with the vet about his arthritis. He has metacam occasionally and I suspect the vet will put him on that provided his kidney function is ok. I will ask about solensia though. Can I just ask those who have tried it, is this primarily for pain relief or does it help in a more general way. Sorry if that doesn't make sense. Mosi's main problem is weakness in the back legs (he has arthritis in hips). It doesn't stop him running and jumping, and he shows no signs of distress or pain when I move his back legs. They are stiff and the vet says he is likely in pain. I don't dispute that and don't want him to be in pain, but I'm not convinced he's in a lot of pain.


See my update posted earlier today, 6 1/2 weeks and 2 doses in. Solensia seems to go beyond pain relief; my cat seems just as mobile, perhaps more, as when on Metacam but also seems to be far less stiff, especially after a long snooze. He was on Metacam for over a year and I was having to increase the dose, but now he's off it completely and most other things too. Definitely seems worth trying for a couple of months at least.


----------



## Babyshoes

Update on Levi... 

5 (or is it 6, I forget) doses in and he's doing better than my previous update, so if you're a little unsure after the recommended 2 months, it's worth keeping going a while longer. 

We had cat lover friends visiting at the weekend who haven't seen him in several months, and they commented on how agile he is now, easily leaping from the table onto his cat tree. He's also quite playful, more kittenish at times than our youngest, who is around 2. 

A couple of days before the jab is due, I can definitely see that he's a little stiffer and slower. The day before and the day after the jab are like watching 2 different cats! 

I'm also getting better at giving the jabs at home - I realised that he objected to being held on the table, as this is a sign to him that something unpleasant is about to happen. So instead, this last time, I simply put down a number of high value treats to distract him (freeze dried prawns, yuk!), and he didn't give any sign that he noticed the needle at all.


----------



## VeeVee

Thank you all for your posts. Uma likely has osteoarthritis (she’s going to have an X-ray next week to confirm) and also stage 2 CKD and the vet suggested Solensia which we will also start next week. The vet said that she’s so far only used it on dogs and said it had really good results.

She’s 11 (we think) and now struggles jumping higher than the bed or sofa (she was always annoyingly on the kitchen counters). We’ve given her Yumove the past 2 months+ and it seems to have made a bit of a difference too. Otherwise she’s still very energetic and loves to play. 

I’ll report back and understand that it can takes a few injections to see big changes.


----------



## Tammy Wise

Delete post


----------



## Tammy Wise

Tammy Wise said:


> Delete post


Sorry, I deleted my post until I had more information.


----------



## Crazycatladysusie

Hi 

My vets recommend Silensia for my 3 legged kitty Tia, who seems to go through periods where she isn't very mobile and doesn't do much at all. 

I wish we had taken a before and after video of Tia's mobility as there was a very definite improvement. I wouldn't say it was miraculous but Tia was more mobile and jumping up onto the sofa without using the pet steps. She has been interacting more with us which to me proves that she had been in some discomfort.

Tia has her 2nd injection with no decline in the previous improvement mobility-wise but for about a week she was withdrawn which concerned me. After that she was fine and as the positive effects were still evident after a month, we are widening the gap between injections. The injections cost around £80.

Our vet also recommended Librela for our arthritic dog Bella. We had been giving her Yumove Plus and whilst her condition didn't deteriorate, it didn't seem to have much impact either. 

Off the back of Tia's success, we decided to give it a go. The injection was £80 & it took about a week before we noticed any difference. 

Bella was definitely a lot less stiff and walking ahead of us instead of dawdling behind; her gait was much improved.

Bella had her 2nd lot of Librela and she continues to have improved mobility as per the previous injection.

For Bella, the positive effects have been long-lasting so we are increasing the gap between injections. So far, so good but I wondered if this is supposed to have a cumulative effect and therefore Bella should really be injected monthly?

We are lucky that it has worked for Tia and Bella. I wanted to try it with our cat Cory who has a deformed front paw who seems to be struggling a little with his mobility. He does use the deformed paw but it doesn't touch the ground so he is never really on all fours. As Cory is an odd-eyed white cat, he tends to have reactions to various injections and procedures. On a Facebook forum where people were reviewing Silensia, one person said their cat had died from an allergic reaction shortly after having the injection. Had I read that before Tia had her injections I wouldn't have gone ahead. 

My other general concern is that if this treatment works by preventing the cat or dog from feeling pain, could this not be dangerous? For example, if you can't feel a pain in your leg you may over do it and not realise which could exacerbate the underlying condition which causes the pain. 

Overall I am very pleased with the improvement that Tia and Bella have experienced but as a new treatment, I would imagine there is no long-term data which would show potential negative side effects. 

I would be interested in your views. 

Susie & tribe


----------



## Tammy Wise

Crazycatladysusie said:


> Hi
> 
> My vets recommend Silensia for my 3 legged kitty Tia, who seems to go through periods where she isn't very mobile and doesn't do much at all.
> 
> I wish we had taken a before and after video of Tia's mobility as there was a very definite improvement. I wouldn't say it was miraculous but Tia was more mobile and jumping up onto the sofa without using the pet steps. She has been interacting more with us which to me proves that she had been in some discomfort.
> 
> Tia has her 2nd injection with no decline in the previous improvement mobility-wise but for about a week she was withdrawn which concerned me. After that she was fine and as the positive effects were still evident after a month, we are widening the gap between injections. The injections cost around £80.
> 
> Our vet also recommended Librela for our arthritic dog Bella. We had been giving her Yumove Plus and whilst her condition didn't deteriorate, it didn't seem to have much impact either.
> 
> Off the back of Tia's success, we decided to give it a go. The injection was £80 & it took about a week before we noticed any difference.
> 
> Bella was definitely a lot less stiff and walking ahead of us instead of dawdling behind; her gait was much improved.
> 
> Bella had her 2nd lot of Librela and she continues to have improved mobility as per the previous injection.
> 
> For Bella, the positive effects have been long-lasting so we are increasing the gap between injections. So far, so good but I wondered if this is supposed to have a cumulative effect and therefore Bella should really be injected monthly?
> 
> We are lucky that it has worked for Tia and Bella. I wanted to try it with our cat Cory who has a deformed front paw who seems to be struggling a little with his mobility. He does use the deformed paw but it doesn't touch the ground so he is never really on all fours. As Cory is an odd-eyed white cat, he tends to have reactions to various injections and procedures. On a Facebook forum where people were reviewing Silensia, one person said their cat had died from an allergic reaction shortly after having the injection. Had I read that before Tia had her injections I wouldn't have gone ahead.
> 
> My other general concern is that if this treatment works by preventing the cat or dog from feeling pain, could this not be dangerous? For example, if you can't feel a pain in your leg you may over do it and not realise which could exacerbate the underlying condition which causes the pain.
> 
> Overall I am very pleased with the improvement that Tia and Bella have experienced but as a new treatment, I would imagine there is no long-term data which would show potential negative side effects.
> 
> I would be interested in your views.
> 
> Susie & tribe


#Crazycatladysusie could you direct me to the Facebook forum that had the discussion on Solensia? Thanks.


----------



## Crazycatladysusie

Tammy Wise said:


> #Crazycatladysusie could you direct me to the Facebook forum that had the discussion on Solensia? Thanks.


Hi. I can't find the cat one on Facebook now but there is the dog one for Librela: It wont let me post the link here but if you go to Facebook and type in Librela Experiences it should take you to the page.


----------



## StormyThai

*Posted on behalf of @Tammy Wise so that links could be added:*

Invitation to Participate in a Pet Owner Research Study

Hello I am currently working on a commercial marketing research project and wanted to invite interested pet owners to participate in an online survey about managing painful conditions in dogs and cats. I found this forum while researching pet health issues and thought this group could provide useful feedback based on their own real-life experiences. In my many years conducting marketing research about pet health topics, I have seen the critical role that the opinions of pet owners have played in both the development of new treatment options for our pets and in improving existing treatments, so I hope some of you will be willing to share your experiences with me.

If you are interested in participating in this study, sign up using one of the links below. It takes about 3-4 minutes to complete the registration survey which can be found by clicking on one of the URLs below.

Dog owners register here: Librela User Experience Survey

Cat owners register here: Solensia User Experience Survey

FAQs
Participation in this research is completely voluntary and you will not be asked to provide any personal identifying information. This is a research study only and no attempt will be made to sell any products or services.

As is common in marketing research studies, this will be a blinded study in that the name of the company sponsoring this research will not be revealed to study participants as this can bias the information being gathered based on past experiences with a company or its product.

Please note that additional information about this research was provided to the admins at PetForums so that they could verify the legitimacy of this study and to obtain their approval of this post.


----------



## white_shadow

.
January 13
*FDA Approves Novel Treatment to Control Pain in Cats with Osteoarthritis...* *fda.gov/news-events/press-announcements*

ZOETIS RELEASE... *Solensia* "expected to be available to veterinarians in the second half of 2022..."

A little research revealed that Health Canada approved Solensia in _July 2021_ (!), added it to the Prescription Drug List in _September_ (huh?) but, only as "approved" - not "marketed".....so, I called Zoetis. A (very snotty) "Customer Service" rep suggested it _might_ be available here "in the Fall", which dovetails with the US rollout.

So, the nine-month countdown has begun.........
.


----------



## Sherrygazz

Just joining this thread, which I found while searching for info on Solensia for cat Sherry. She had her first injection yesterday so not quite sure what to expect. It's been interesting reading about your experiences, most of which seem positive. Sherry is 17 and has been on Gabapentin, Seraquin and Amantadine for her arthritis for over 3 years now. She also takes half a tablet of Prednisolone every day for suspected IBD. The vet says there are no known reactions to combining the two. What I'm really hoping is that the Solensia will be effective and I can reduce the other meds. She is usually very stiff when she gets up after sleeping, but can still get up and down the stairs (with some difficulty and slowly) and jump from one chair to another. She often growls when I stroke her back end but hasn't done that today. It can't be the injection so soon...can it? I will report back once some time has passed. The vet did say that if there's no improvement after 2 injections then it probably isn't worth carrying on, but that doesn't seem like many.


----------



## Tobylad

Our boy had his first injection on Tuesday. He's 21yrs 9 months and has kidney deterioration so medication options are limited. That is why this drug appealed to us, as it is not known to interact negatively with the condition. Thankful that we've had no allergic reaction and seeing how he goes over the coming weeks. The vet said give it 3 weeks and then reassess. No better no worse at present, though he almost broke into a trot coming up the garden this morning, usually he gallops but has been slower of late. Feeling hopeful it makes him more comfortable.


----------



## VeeVee

Uma had her first injection over 2 weeks ago and it has already made a huge difference. She’s 11 (we think) and she struggled jumping on the bed and sofa let alone the kitchen counters where she was always found (despite our best efforts to stop her). She’s now back on the kitchen counters, she’s going outside and is full of energy.


----------



## Tammy Wise

StormyThai said:


> *Posted on behalf of @Tammy Wise so that links could be added:
> *
> Invitation to Participate in a Pet Owner Research Study
> 
> Hello I am currently working on a commercial marketing research project and wanted to invite interested pet owners to participate in an online survey about managing painful conditions in dogs and cats. I found this forum while researching pet health issues and thought this group could provide useful feedback based on their own real-life experiences. In my many years conducting marketing research about pet health topics, I have seen the critical role that the opinions of pet owners have played in both the development of new treatment options for our pets and in improving existing treatments, so I hope some of you will be willing to share your experiences with me.
> 
> If you are interested in participating in this study, sign up using one of the links below. It takes about 3-4 minutes to complete the registration survey which can be found by clicking on one of the URLs below.
> 
> *If you are interested in participating in this study, the survey links are provided in @StormyThai original post (I was not able to share the links)*
> 
> FAQs
> Participation in this research is completely voluntary and you will not be asked to provide any personal identifying information. This is a research study only and no attempt will be made to sell any products or services.
> 
> As is common in marketing research studies, this will be a blinded study in that the name of the company sponsoring this research will not be revealed to study participants as this can bias the information being gathered based on past experiences with a company or its product.
> 
> Please note that additional information about this research was provided to the admins at PetForums so that they could verify the legitimacy of this study and to obtain their approval of this post.


Thank you for posting this for me. I am still hoping to find a few people willing to share their experiences about some of the newer treatments for arthritis in dogs and cats. The survey is still open for those interested in participating.


----------



## planetwriter

Tobylad said:


> Our boy had his first injection on Tuesday. He's 21yrs 9 months and has kidney deterioration so medication options are limited. That is why this drug appealed to us, as it is not known to interact negatively with the condition. Thankful that we've had no allergic reaction and seeing how he goes over the coming weeks. The vet said give it 3 weeks and then reassess. No better no worse at present, though he almost broke into a trot coming up the garden this morning, usually he gallops but has been slower of late. Feeling hopeful it makes him more comfortable.


FYI my cat is about 20 and has stage ~2 CKD, and he started Solensia (and stopped Metacam, which can hurt the kidneys) about 5 months ago. His latest blood test (last month) showed a slight improvement in the numbers related to his kidneys, which are usually about steady or sometimes very slightly worse, and the vet said it might be related to stopping the Metacam. Very happy with how he's doing on Solensia overall, too - we were having to increase the Metacam, but now he doesn't seem to need anything except the Solensia injection every 4 weeks (he still has a very small amount - 25mg - of Gabapentin daily, but we're not sure it's needed so we're aiming to cut even that out and see how it goes). He was always pretty active outdoors, the real issue was stiffness (hence risk of falling off his various 'perches') after sleeping + difficulty jumping up on chairs/beds. Both are much-improved.


----------



## lorilu

Not available in the US yet. Possibly by fall 2022.

Anyone's cats having side effects such as vomiting or pain at the injection site?


----------



## VeeVee

lorilu said:


> Not available in the US yet. Possibly by fall 2022.
> 
> Anyone's cats having side effects such as vomiting or pain at the injection site?


No issue with Uma. She's on her second injection and doing incredibly well.


----------



## Sherrygazz

lorilu said:


> Not available in the US yet. Possibly by fall 2022.
> 
> Anyone's cats having side effects such as vomiting or pain at the injection site?


My cat Sherry had her second injection recently and I've seen no side effects. It does seem to be working as she used to always growl when I stroked or touched her back end. Now she never does.


----------



## TriTri

Thank you to everyone that shares their experience with Solensia. It's so useful.

My Max is 11 and although he can still jump and run sometimes, he does it much less now. He stopped chasing and playing with his ping pong balls and cat-nip mice in the garden a year and a half ago. He use to kick and throw them around, run about like a looney etc. He's had some on and off pain near his lower back/ top of his hind leg area too and will sometimes let out a little yelp if I stroke him there. It's on and off so I first put it down to pain following the odd cat fight or overdoing it whilst hunting. He lays on my lap for a while and then chooses to lay next to me, suggesting he's in some pain, if I move about with him on my lap. He was treated in the past with a short course of medication and he then seemed fine again for a while, which was around two years ago. I saw the vet on Monday and she thinks he has osteoarthritis and would benefit from trying Solensia. The vet also said it's worth trying for two months and if no luck, to stop it. She's asked me to find out what meds he was given for his pain previously.

I think from reading these useful posts, it may be worth trying Solensia for a minimum of three months. I'm wondering if he isn't bad enough to be put on this yet? May it be of more use when he is older and worse, as in, I wonder if the effects wear off in time? Maybe I should wait a few more months for more feedback? He has _suspected_ IBD mainly controlled by diet and he was fairly recently put on Prednicare for his asthma, when he started refusing his inhaler. My vets are extremely expensive, (3x my last practice), so long term I might have to look at changing vets or giving him the injection myself, if they allow it. I don't really want to change vets at the moment.

Any thoughts? Should he have further tests before trying it, does anyone think? Thank you for reading.


----------



## lorilu

TriTri said:


> Thank you to everyone that shares their experience with Solensia. It's so useful.
> 
> My Max is 11 and although he can still jump and run sometimes, he does it much less now. He stopped chasing and playing with his ping pong balls and cat-nip mice in the garden a year and a half ago. He use to kick and throw them around, run about like a looney etc. He's had some on and off pain near his lower back/ top of his hind leg area too and will sometimes let out a little yelp if I stroke him there. It's on and off so I first put it down to pain following the odd cat fight or overdoing it whilst hunting. He lays on my lap for a while and then chooses to lay next to me, suggesting he's in some pain, if I move about with him on my lap. He was treated in the past with a short course of medication and he then seemed fine again for a while, which was around two years ago. I saw the vet on Monday and she thinks he has osteoarthritis and would benefit from trying Solensia. The vet also said it's worth trying for two months and if no luck, to stop it. She's asked me to find out what meds he was given for his pain previously.
> 
> I think from reading these useful posts, it may be worth trying Solensia for a minimum of three months. I'm wondering if he isn't bad enough to be put on this yet? May it be of more use when he is older and worse, as in, I wonder if the effects wear off in time? Maybe I should wait a few more months for more feedback? He has _suspected_ IBD mainly controlled by diet and he was fairly recently put on Prednicare for his asthma, when he started refusing his inhaler. My vets are extremely expensive, (3x my last practice), so long term I might have to look at changing vets or giving him the injection myself, if they allow it. I don't really want to change vets at the moment.
> 
> Any thoughts? Should he have further tests before trying it, does anyone think? Thank you for reading.


When Mazy cat first started showing signs of arthritis when she was 13 I put her on Green Lipped Muscle. Well she was 12 the first winter I noticed some stiffening, but the next winter it got so bad as soon as it got cold, I was frantic to help her. The GLM was a miracle for her and kept her active and pain free until just theis last year, so 4 years. Now her arthritis has gone beyond what the GLM can do.

I would try Max on supplements first, such as GLM. They take a little time to build up and work, but can help a lot if the arthritis isn't too far advanced.

Before putting a cat on any kind of drug like Solensia or any other, I would have blood work done first.


----------



## TriTri

lorilu said:


> When Mazy cat first started showing signs of arthritis when she was 13 I put her on Green Lipped Muscle. Well she was 12 the first winter I noticed some stiffening, but the next winter it got so bad as soon as it got cold, I was frantic to help her. The GLM was a miracle for her and kept her active and pain free until just theis last year, so 4 years. Now her arthritis has gone beyond what the GLM can do.
> 
> I would try Max on supplements first, such as GLM. They take a little time to build up and work, but can help a lot if the arthritis isn't too far advanced.
> 
> Before putting a cat on any kind of drug like Solensia or any other, I would have blood work done first.


Thanks for reading and replying @lorilu . That makes good sense. Max has recently had his blood work done and all came back fine, all good. I now remember you previously mentioning the GLM, as I use to feed Tessy the Canagan pouches, grain free, single protein, with GLM, Glucosimin and aloe vera in them. She went off them unfortunately. The food looked of a really nice quality. Do you think feeding Max them as part of his diet would help enough? They are very pricey, so maybe I should get the supplement then? Is it sold as a liquid or tablet or powder? I recently read slippery elm bark can help too, and help with lung issues (his asthma I was thinking), and good for IBD? Presumably you'd go the GLM route then? I feel more comfortable with that, as a cat dying after having the Solensia injection has frightened me off slightly. Could GLM interfere with steroids? Is it known to interfere with any meds? I'll have a google if I don't hear back by tomorrow, thanks again.

I just long to see him playing footy again. My mums cat was amazing at 22yrs, so 11yrs seems far too young to be saying bye to him enjoying himself so much.


----------



## lorilu

TriTri said:


> Do you think feeding Max them as part of his diet would help enough?


No. I think to help with arthritis as you describe a therapeutic dose is needed. Added to food it's just a source of omegas. I use pure GLM powder, SuperSnouts brand, I get it on Amazon. The instructions state to start with a higher (loading) dose to get things started and then taper to the maintenance dose, but with Mazy cat I did just the opposite, starting with a minuscule amount, just a few grains, to make sure her body could handle it, to let her body get used to it slowly, and to let her get used to the taste.

SuperSnouts comes with a scoop for easy dosing.

Mazy cat has IBD, which is why I had to start so slowly. I didn't get her up to the recommended maintenance dose for three weeks. About 2 weeks after that I started to notice improvements. In about 6 months, slowly, with gradual improvements, she was a different cat, and I could tell she was rejoicing in her new found pain free life as much as I was.

Mazy cat is on prednisolone, I couldn't find any issue with the two.


----------



## TriTri

lorilu said:


> No. I think to help with arthritis as you describe a therapeutic dose is needed. Added to food it's just a source of omegas. I use pure GLM powder, SuperSnouts brand, I get it on Amazon. The instructions state to start with a higher (loading) dose to get things started and then taper to the maintenance dose, but with Mazy cat I did just the opposite, starting with a minuscule amount, just a few grains, to make sure her body could handle it, to let her body get used to it slowly, and to let her get used to the taste.
> 
> SuperSnouts comes with a scoop for easy dosing.
> 
> Mazy cat has IBD, which is why I had to start so slowly. I didn't get her up to the recommended maintenance dose for three weeks. About 2 weeks after that I started to notice improvements. In about 6 months, slowly, with gradual improvements, she was a different cat, and I could tell she was rejoicing in her new found pain free life as much as I was.
> 
> Mazy cat is on prednisolone, I couldn't find any issue with the two.


Hi @lorilu. I've found Super Snouts GLM powder online (Amazon) and tend agree with you; I'd rather start on a low dose, than the normal dose or the double dose they initially recommend. Thanks!


----------



## OwnerOrSlave

Our last cat, Dylan, was on Solensia for the last 7-8 months of his life (approximately) and it did seem to make a difference. His mobility and engagement were markedly improved after a couple of months. We noticed a bit of a slump towards the end of each 4-wk period and it would take a few days after a jab to kick in again but we think there was a generally positive effect even against the background of all the other issues the poor little guy suffered with. Anecdotal feedback at the time from the vet's peers suggested it could take a couple of months for full effect to become apparent.


----------



## Semele

My almost 17 year old girl has been on Solensia for almost 9 months now and is doing really well on it. Does anyone have any experience combining Solensia and Prednisolone? She was prescribed Prednisolone for skin lesions from over grooming.


----------



## TriTri

Semele said:


> My almost 17 year old girl has been on Solensia for almost 9 months now and is doing really well on it. Does anyone have any experience combining Solensia and Prednisolone? She was prescribed Prednisolone for skin lesions from over grooming.


No experience with it I'm afraid, however my Max is on Prednicare and had also been offered Solensia, so they should be ok together. Hopefully someone here will have actual experience of the combination. My vet isn't 100% sure Max has osteoarthritis, and he has improved with the nice weather over the last week, so I'm holding off of the Solensia for the moment.

Edit: wow your girl is doing well at 17 . Any photos of her?  Pleeease?!


----------



## RubyRuggles19

Hi, our 17 (approx) year old cat had her first Solensia almost 3 weeks ago. We haven't seen a major difference yet, but are still hopeful, and will try her on a second dose. The vet has said if it doesn't work after two doses then it's not likely to. They also said she had to stop her oral metacam a few days before having the Solensia.

Looking at the previous posts there are quite a lot of differing experiences with timelines of when the jab starts to take effect (or not). I will post an update after her second month.


----------



## white_shadow

.
Solensia is now (finally!) available to Vets *in Canada*.

Rusty and I are (not so patiently) awaiting "the call".



RubyRuggles19 said:


> Hi, our 17 (approx) year old cat had her first Solensia almost 3 weeks ago. We haven't seen a major difference yet, but are still hopeful, and will try her on a second dose. The vet has said if it doesn't work after two doses then it's not likely to. They also said she had to stop her oral metacam a few days before having the Solensia.
> Looking at the previous posts there are quite a lot of differing experiences with timelines of when the jab starts to take effect (or not). I will post an update after her second month.


*@RubyRuggles19* - two things, if I may

because you had stopped the Metacam and it's now close to your two month mark, could you speak to your observations thus far
considering/because of those "differing experiences" related here, I've decided to disregard this 'floated' two month 'trial period' and just observe for changes - now, for how long I can't say but, at the outset I won't be setting an end date [and, FWIW, I won't be stopping the Metacam because, even that's insufficient pain relief for this cat]

*To the other folks who have posted in this thread:* would you be able to take a moment and share your experience and observations since your last post...? T'would be much appreciated !

Especially *@Ceiling Kitty* - considering your professional expertise and experience, anything you might be able to add will be 'the icing on the cake' !
.


----------



## TriTri

@RubyRuggles19 I too was wondering how your dear cat was getting in with the Solensia?


----------



## Suggie's Mum

lorilu said:


> No. I think to help with arthritis as you describe a therapeutic dose is needed. Added to food it's just a source of omegas. I use pure GLM powder, SuperSnouts brand, I get it on Amazon. The instructions state to start with a higher (loading) dose to get things started and then taper to the maintenance dose, but with Mazy cat I did just the opposite, starting with a minuscule amount, just a few grains, to make sure her body could handle it, to let her body get used to it slowly, and to let her get used to the taste.
> 
> SuperSnouts comes with a scoop for easy dosing.
> 
> Mazy cat has IBD, which is why I had to start so slowly. I didn't get her up to the recommended maintenance dose for three weeks. About 2 weeks after that I started to notice improvements. In about 6 months, slowly, with gradual improvements, she was a different cat, and I could tell she was rejoicing in her new found pain free life as much as I was.
> 
> Mazy cat is on prednisolone, I couldn't find any issue with the two.


Sorry. How does Mazy cat manage with the taste? Does she notice it and does she like it?
My Suggie is so stubborn. If he doesn't like the smell then there's no way on this planet I'll ever get him to try even a tiny bit.

Does it have a strong noticeable smell?


----------



## Suggie's Mum

My Suggie also has trouble walking a bit. His left elbow sticks out to the side as he walks.
On our last visit the vet said it definitely seems bigger than his right elbow, which I already knew and could see for myself, which's why I mentioned it to her!

She said it could be due to arthritis, but no checks have ever been done. She said he has a heart murmur and doesn't want to give him any pain relief, but we could consider it in the future if his pain gets worse. He's been on Seraquin for a few years. I don't think they're the same as when they first came out and don't seem to be working anymore.

From reading what people have said this Solensia sounds like a good thing, but our vet didn't say anything. Our last vet hadn't even hear of Seraquin when I started him and his brother on it years ago!

Can anyone tell me if it works for pain relief and swelling please?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Speaking of my personal cat, Bagpuss is a year into his monthly Solensia treatments and, as far as I can judge, he seems to be doing well. He's not on any other medication for his arthritis, currently.

He was a week late for his last one, though (logistical issues). Whether related to this or mere coincidence, I had to clip him last weekend. I find I have to do this sporadically as he gets matted on his lower back. This is the first time I've had to do it in many months.










Sadly, I've seen so few cats on Solensia compared to dogs on Librela. Feedback I've seen from vets has largely been positive, both in their own cats and their patients - though of course there are some cats who unfortunately don't seem to respond so well.

Facial itching has come up as an occasional side effect; I've not seen that myself.


----------



## OrientalSlave

@Ceiling Kitty good to see you & Bagpuss, though the photo of his face on fb was better!


----------



## Suggie's Mum

There's been a mention of the cat seeming slower before their next injection, which sounds to me like it gives them a sort of high on it but then a drop without it.

Is this good for the cat? I've heard the highs and lows can be bad for people, so there's a possibility it could have a similar effect on them.

Has anyone experienced this, and is it a good thing to have them like this? I know it's a new thing, but I just want to find out all I can before asking my vet about it.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Suggie's Mum said:


> There's been a mention of the cat seeming slower before their next injection, which sounds to me like it gives them a sort of high on it but then a drop without it.
> <snip>


Maybe the cat isn't high on it, but relatively pain-free. As the time for the next injection approaches the cat is in more pain so is slower.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

OrientalSlave said:


> Maybe the cat isn't high on it, but relatively pain-free. As the time for the next injection approaches the cat is in more pain so is slower.


So does anyone know how long before it takes effect and how long it lasts?


----------



## OrientalSlave

Suggie's Mum said:


> So does anyone know how long before it takes effect and how long it lasts?


How long to take effect is in the data sheet at NOAH: *https://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/?id=-478995&template=template_printview*

And I think the title of the thread - 'Solensia - new once-monthly injection for arthritis' - tells you how long it lasts.


----------



## LittleEms

Didn't realise there was a thread for this!

Mr. Charlie is on his second month of Solensia. He's doing well on it so far, he even managed to jump onto the kitchen table 

He's definitely still an old man, he's not going out of his way to be active which is good, but he is easier able to get onto chairs he wants to sit on and trots around the garden now rather than plodding slowly. We chose to try him on it as his daily loxicom for arthritis pain starting making him vomit.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

OrientalSlave said:


> How long to take effect is in the data sheet at NOAH: Generic Traditional Datasheet
> 
> And I think the title of the thread - 'Solensia - new once-monthly injection for arthritis' - tells you how long it lasts.


No it doesn't, and I didn't ask for sarcasm! Just because it's a monthly injection it doesn't mean that it lasts a full month! I've read it can take a few days to take effect, so that's not a full month!


----------



## lorilu

Suggie's Mum said:


> Sorry. How does Mazy cat manage with the taste? Does she notice it and does she like it?
> My Suggie is so stubborn. If he doesn't like the smell then there's no way on this planet I'll ever get him to try even a tiny bit.
> Does it have a strong noticeable smell?


Yes the odor is a bit strong when you first open the jar. I think it fades a bit over time after the jar has been opened a while. A jar would last me almost a year for Mazy cat. I started with just a few grains. I selected the smallest meal of her day to put it in so she would be more likely to finish it.

It kept her moving freely and pain free for over 4 years before the pain caught up with her again. I had started her on prednisolone a few months before she left me, and that seemed to give her some relief. Queen Eva would always clean up any traces of that meal that Mazy cat left on her plate, so she clearly didn't mind it either. GLM is in the pre-mix I use for their raw too, but at nutritional amounts, not therapeutic amounts.

Mazy cat left me April 2, 2022, just a few months before she turned 18. Now it's just Queen Eva and me. She'll be having x rays of her hips and spine and knees on Monday during her dental, to determine the level of arthritis (if any) so far. She's 12, but has that funny wobbly way of walking I saw someone once describe as a "John Wayne walk". Something to do with how her tendons are put together. I've always worried she would get early arthritis from the stress on her joints from walking that way.

Not to mention the way she has of throwing her body around. She's very light boned and I've always kept her slender to reduce the stress on her bones and joints.

For Queen Eva I will start with the GLM if the x rays indicate she needs help.


----------



## LittleEms

Suggie's Mum said:


> No it doesn't, and I didn't ask for sarcasm!
> Just because it's a monthly injection it doesn't mean that it lasts a full month!
> I've read it can take a few days to take effect, so that's not a full month!


For Mr. Charlie's first dose it seemed to take a few days for him to improve.
We didn't notice a lull between doses. He received his second exactly on the one month mark.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

lorilu said:


> Yes the odor is a bit strong when you first open the jar. I think it fades a bit over time after the jar has been opened a while. A jar would last me almost a year for Mazy cat. I started with just a few grains. I selected the smallest meal of her day to put it in so she would be more likely to finish it.
> 
> It kept her moving freely and pain free for over 4 years before the pain caught up with her again. I had started her on prednisolone a few months before she left me, and that seemed to give her some relief. Queen Eva would always clean up any traces of that meal that Mazy cat left on her plate, so she clearly didn't mind it either. GLM is in the pre-mix I use for their raw too, but at nutritional amounts, not therapeutic amounts.
> 
> Mazy cat left me April 2, 2022, just a few months before she turned 18. Now it's just Queen Eva and me. She'll be having x rays of her hips and spine and knees on Monday during her dental, to determine the level of arthritis (if any) so far. She's 12, but has that funny wobbly way of walking I saw someone once describe as a "John Wayne walk". Something to do with how her tendons are put together. I've always worried she would get early arthritis from the stress on her joints from walking that way.
> 
> Not to mention the way she has of throwing her body around. She's very light boned and I've always kept her slender to reduce the stress on her bones and joints.
> 
> For Queen Eva I will start with the GLM if the x rays indicate she needs help.


Thanks and I'm so sorry for your loss. Queen Eva needs her teeth doing? Sorry. We've still got to get a vet to look at Suggie's teeth, which I know needs doing, but I don't want to lose him under the anaesthetic.


----------



## Suggie's Mum

LittleEms said:


> For Mr. Charlie's first dose it seemed to take a few days for him to improve.
> We didn't notice a lull between doses. He received his second exactly on the one month mark.


So it sounds like it's different for each individual cat. And you didn't see any lull... that's a good sign.

Thanks


----------



## Babyshoes

Levi is still doing well on it. I do notice a slight "lull" about a week before it's due, in the form of slight stiffness. Since moving to 4 weekly rather than calendar monthly, it's less noticeable. He's back to normal within a day or so of the jab.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Suggie's Mum said:


> No it doesn't, and I didn't ask for sarcasm!
> Just because it's a monthly injection it doesn't mean that it lasts a full month!
> I've read it can take a few days to take effect, so that's not a full month!


In your now deleted comment you said you want to know what you put in your cat.

With drugs, the NOAH resource is terrific though of course might not have all the information you want. It also makes you as informed as possible before discussions with your vet.


----------



## Ali71

Hello all, 
Thank you @white_shadow for inviting me to participate in this thread 

Bit of back story; Milo the magnificent is 14 and as a kitten had a luxating patella in his left hind leg. He has been fine up till now, but was diagnosed with generalized arthritis in February. Now I look back, he had slowed down a little bit and when sitting, he would stick out his achey leg, almost as if to balance himself  We actually went to the vet after a spell of inappetence. In light of his age I asked to have bloods done, and whilst his kidneys and organs are doing fine, he had creakiness in his joints. The vet mentioned Solensia being kinder to his kidneys as it's processed in a different way so we have been giving it a go.

I am pleased with his progress overall; his appetite has picked up (another story in itself as we have been on a diet for oooh 9 years probably ) so we are also working towards lowering his weight as I know this will help him. He definitely enjoys being out in the garden with us (supervised) and is being a bit more sociable.

I think I can echo the other members who say they know when the injection is coming round, as he tends to stiffen up a little bit more. I had a horrible scare a couple of weeks ago though, a sudden leap up from a lying position caused him to limp so we had to double up with Metacam for a few days. He was much better after a day or two. We had injection number 3 yesterday.


----------



## Dandydemon

Littlest is 12, she was run over by a car 10 years ago and luckily our veterinary practice is a hospital with an ortho specialist. She had her leg fixed and plated, she had nerve damage due to shutting of the pelvis. She has always been a little stiff, and got worse, had to have her clipped a few times where she stopped grooming. No one ever mentioned x rays or pain or arthritis relief.

She has megacolon and recently went in for a manual clear out under anaesthetic, x day revealed significant bony growth and arthritis in the spine. I feel so bad she must have been in pain. Solensia was suggested, we jumped at the chance, despite having No insurance cover.

What a difference! She is jumping, playing, just seems more comfortable. Just hope this continues!

Also a big thank you for the Miramax suggestion - so far, she is doing okay, plus adding water to food. Not out of the woods yet, but we have hope. We have decided we won't keep having enemas - she has a narrowed passage, plus the arthritis - if we can't keep her regular on Miralax, we will ask for her to be put to sleep. We are emotional wrecks but have a glimmer of hope.


----------



## Lou12355

My cat, Coco, had her first Solensia dose two days ago. Has anyone else noticed lethargy and increased thirst as an initial side effect? I know the dog equivalent, Librela, has both but I haven’t seen anyone mention it with cats.


----------



## Lou12355

Just checking again to see if anyone has noticed an increased thirst with Solensia? I’m three weeks in to first dose now and she’s still really thirsty. (Urine tests and blood tests done so I know it’s not anything else).


----------



## huckybuck

Sadly Solensia didn’t make any difference to my boy and he is a good drinker anyway so it would have been hard to tell if it increased.

Aside from the warmer weather do you think any other change could have prompted the thirst (such as extra dry treats or dry food)?


----------



## Lou12355

Yeah I think it could possibly be the heat and dry food and maybe just conincidence that it happened at the same time. Interesting you said Solensia didn’t make any difference. I haven’t noticed any yet either which seems at odds with most other people’s experiences. Thanks for responding.


----------



## sirensynapse

It's nice to see reports that some cats are being helped by solensia, but the actual big study (which was not actually very big) showed only an 11% improvement over the placebo, and that improvement was only 2 points on a scale of 3-15. So I remain a bit skeptical of its efficacy.

You should really read and understand this article about the placebo effect in cats. Basically it proves that the cat owners are very highly biased towards seeing improvement, when their cats are or may be getting a real drug. And the owners are the ones making the call on whether the cat improved or not, since the cats can't speak English. Very interesting read.

*


Never Underestimate the Placebo Effect | PetMD


*


----------



## Lou12355

I read the report on Solensia myself and other than the high percentage of itchy cats, the other thing I noticed was how similar the results were from the placebo. I also read another report which said that 50% of cats with lots of arthritis showing in X-rays don’t actually feel any pain from it. My cat is 17 and wasn’t having any issues with running upstairs or jumping. Her arthritis seems to be mainly in her elbows and spondylosis in her spine. So things I had noticed were that she was slow to lower herself into a sitting position and she has twitches in her front legs at the elbow when in a relaxed position. 

At one point last week I did think she was twitching a bit less but this week the twitches are back. Whether that was the initial effect of the Solensia or not I am unsure. As I have paid for the box of two I will get the second dose next week and see how that goes. My vet was pretty clear that if there was no obvious improvement after two months then it was likely there wouldn’t be any improvement from it. But it was worth a try. I think I’m skeptical enough to only see improvements if they are really pronounced! Thanks for sharing the article. It was an interesting read.


----------



## Lou12355

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Speaking of my personal cat, Bagpuss is a year into his monthly Solensia treatments and, as far as I can judge, he seems to be doing well. He's not on any other medication for his arthritis, currently.
> 
> He was a week late for his last one, though (logistical issues). Whether related to this or mere coincidence, I had to clip him last weekend. I find I have to do this sporadically as he gets matted on his lower back. This is the first time I've had to do it in many months.
> 
> View attachment 493707
> 
> 
> Sadly, I've seen so few cats on Solensia compared to dogs on Librela. Feedback I've seen from vets has largely been positive, both in their own cats and their patients - though of course there are some cats who unfortunately don't seem to respond so well.
> 
> Facial itching has come up as an occasional side effect; I've not seen that myself.


Do you find that immediately after the injection that your cat is a bit zonked out? Mine has just had her second jab and is flat out and I seem to remember the same happened after the first one.


----------



## CinnamonSoup

Hi there. I’m new and specifically joined so I could ask this question…

Has anyone’s cat had a severely negative reaction to Solensia?

My cat had mild osteo, getting a bit stiff in the joints, but still gets around the house and yard and plays… and her vet recommended Solensia. She made it sound like the best option, said my cat was in great health otherwise, so I agreed to it.

5 days after her shot, I noticed my cat wasn’t eating well, and was sleeping more. She seemed to be a little stiff when she walked.

6 days later, she was having a hard time getting up the stairs, and getting onto the bed and couch.

Now 8 days later she is in so much pain and is so stiff that she can’t handle walking at all. She can’t take the 3 steps to her food dish or litter box. The vet seems to think I should give it time, but I feel like I’m watching her die in front of my eyes, and she’s in so much pain, it’s killing me. It has been a sudden, dramatic change, since the shot. I regret it so much and now I’m terrified I’ll have to put her down because she is in incredible pain now.

I started researching online and found that human clinical trials of antiNGF (nerve growth factor) medications (the humanize version of Solensia) were cancelled due to too many cases of this medication causing severe accelerated osteoarthritis.

Now this has appeared to have happened in my cat as well. I did find one feline clinical trial where this medication caused “lameness” in cats, but they didn’t explain further. Why is no one talking about the potential of this medication causing severe disease in cats? Had I known this was a possibility, I never would have subjected my cat to Solensia.


----------



## OrientalSlave

@Ceiling Kitty any thoughts?


----------



## white_shadow

.
Hi *@CinnamonSoup* and welcome to the forum !

Right off the bat, why isn't your *immediate* concern and focus that of *relieving your kitty's immediate pain*? Personally, I couldn't bear to passively watch this apparent progression - for heaven's sake, get her in and seen and treated *now*/ASAP for the acute pain! _Then_, you can ruminate over what may have happened and discuss relevant drug/treatment trials.

Based on your diary there and, were she in this house, I would have had her in for an exam and been advocating for anti-inflammatory treatment on day 6......today, I'd be insisting on an opiate, likely buprenorphine, for immediate relief, and meloxicam for the mid-term. You only have a day and a half before the long (Labour Day) weekend.

Once you've attended to that, perhaps we could look at the specifics of the scientific studies you've found...you referenced two there. Links to those would be essential.
.


----------



## Semele

white_shadow said:


> .
> OK........another attempt to rustle up some feedback:
> 
> *@Ceiling Kitty* - do hope all's well with you - any observations to be had from your experience ?
> 
> *@urbantigers* - when you posted, your Vet was assessing for Metacam, but you seemed pleased that this (Solensia) might be an alternative. Did you try it ?
> 
> *@planetwriter* - in June/July you were 'juggling' a number of meds............did you ever try this product ?
> 
> *@Semele* - your kitty had her first dose mid-July.............could you post about what's happened since ?
> 
> *@Babyshoes* - Levi had his first dose July 31...........what's your experience been since then ?
> 
> *@CyberMouse* - you started with Solensia in early August while she was also receiving Loxicom.....would you share what's happened since ? (hopefully, at least the price would have dropped, LOL!)
> 
> Meantime....._Zoetis continues with their p̶r̶o̶p̶a̶g̶a̶n̶d̶a̶strident marketing !_
> .


Sorry for the late reply. My kitty has been on it for a year and she’s done absolutely fine. 14 months in fact. Now her symptoms are getting worse so the vet added amantadine as well.


----------



## TriTri

CinnamonSoup said:


> Hi there,
> I’m new and specifically joined so I could ask this question…
> Has anyone’s cat had a severely negative reaction to Solensia?
> My cat had mild osteo, getting a bit stiff in the joints, but still gets around the house and yard and plays… and her vet recommended Solensia. She made it sound like the best option, said my cat was in great health otherwise, so I agreed to it.
> 5 days after her shot, I noticed my cat wasn’t eating well, and was sleeping more. She seemed to be a little stiff when she walked.
> 6 days later, she was having a hard time getting up the stairs, and getting onto the bed and couch.
> Now 8 days later she is in so much pain and is so stiff that she can’t handle walking at all. She can’t take the 3 steps to her food dish or litter box. The vet seems to think I should give it time, but I feel like I’m watching her die in front of my eyes, and she’s in so much pain, it’s killing me. It has been a sudden, dramatic change, since the shot. I regret it so much and now I’m terrified I’ll have to put her down because she is in incredible pain now.
> 
> I started researching online and found that human clinical trials of antiNGF (nerve growth factor) medications (the humanize version of Solensia) were cancelled due to too many cases of this medication causing severe accelerated osteoarthritis.
> Now this has appeared to have happened in my cat as well. I did find one feline clinical trial where this medication caused “lameness” in cats, but they didn’t explain further.
> Why is no one talking about the potential of this medication causing severe disease in cats? Had I known this was a possibility, I never would have subjected my cat to Solensia.


Thank you for your feedback on Solensia and I do hope your dear cat has made some kind of recovery. I hope you managed to change vets and get her some painkillers. ‘So sorry you have had to go through this. I have been considering the drug for my cat and right now I don’t think I’ll be going ahead with it!


----------



## Lou12355

After my initial concerns, my girl is now two weeks into the second jab and she is doing really well. She’s behaving like her old self and is into everything and very mischievous again. I guess it takes a while for their systems to become used to it? Just thought I’d share another positive having been quite negative and sceptical prior to this for anyone experiencing the same ill effects I did at first. I’ll keep updating as I go along.


----------



## planetwriter

CinnamonSoup said:


> Hi there,
> I’m new and specifically joined so I could ask this question…
> Has anyone’s cat had a severely negative reaction to Solensia?
> My cat had mild osteo, getting a bit stiff in the joints, but still gets around the house and yard and plays… and her vet recommended Solensia. She made it sound like the best option, said my cat was in great health otherwise, so I agreed to it.
> 5 days after her shot, I noticed my cat wasn’t eating well, and was sleeping more. She seemed to be a little stiff when she walked.
> 6 days later, she was having a hard time getting up the stairs, and getting onto the bed and couch.
> Now 8 days later she is in so much pain and is so stiff that she can’t handle walking at all. She can’t take the 3 steps to her food dish or litter box. The vet seems to think I should give it time, but I feel like I’m watching her die in front of my eyes, and she’s in so much pain, it’s killing me. It has been a sudden, dramatic change, since the shot. I regret it so much and now I’m terrified I’ll have to put her down because she is in incredible pain now.
> 
> I started researching online and found that human clinical trials of antiNGF (nerve growth factor) medications (the humanize version of Solensia) were cancelled due to too many cases of this medication causing severe accelerated osteoarthritis.
> Now this has appeared to have happened in my cat as well. I did find one feline clinical trial where this medication caused “lameness” in cats, but they didn’t explain further.
> Why is no one talking about the potential of this medication causing severe disease in cats? Had I known this was a possibility, I never would have subjected my cat to Solensia.


I'm so sorry to hear about your cat - it must have been really terrifying and I could tell from your post that you were extremely concerned with preventing her pain. In your place, I would also have been trying to learn all I could about Solensia and related studies, in addition to talking to your vet and reaching out to this group for advice and to share. I truly hope that things improved, but am worried that they may have worsened as you haven't posted again. Please let us know what's happening, and if the worst did happen then you have my deepest sympathy.

Related to your research:
Before I started my cat on Solensia, I read the same about human studies, but also read that severe acceleration of osteoarthritis wasn't a known thing in cats [and that was in general, not particularly regarding this treatment] - I wondered if that was due to a lack of data on arthritis in cats in general, though. I hadn't read about a trial in which lameness was found - but was it clearly related to the Solensia use, do you know? Could you please post a link to the study? [Also, I thought that in humans the acceleration might have been associated with people who were taking NSAIDs in addition to the monoclonal antibody treatment, but I'm not sure about that.]


----------



## planetwriter

My cat Sparky has been on Solensia for almost exactly a year now, and things have changed a bit recently, so I thought I should post another update. It was great for him for many months: he came off Metacam and we virtually stopped the Gabapentin too. Unfortunately, his arthritis seems to be worsening - and/or possibly the efficacy of the treatment is lessening - because for the last 2-3 months we really haven't seen the usual improvement when he has the injection, and he's been gradually slowing down and grooming himself less and less. He's now on double the [low] dose of Gabapentin he was on before, and it's likely time to restart the Metacam. At our next appointment in a week or so we will decide whether to stop the Solensia or keep it as well; I'm guessing our vet will either suggest another month of Solenia plus Metacam (+Gaba), or go straight to Metacam only (+Gaba) [especially if there is any concern about combining Solensia with NSAIDs long-term].

_Also, an update on other things in case they strike a chord with others:_ He's about 19 and has recently been diagnosed with hyperthyroidism (in addition to CKD; we had to check three different thyroid-related things because the CKD throws off some, but it was definite in the end). He had a bad reaction to the initial thyroid tablets, but is now on transdermal Methimazole for that (applied inside his upper ear) and having no issues - and it's sooo much easier than giving tablets too. For the CKD he's on renal food + a phosphate blocker. His latest blood tests came back great. He also has some thickening of his heart wall, but a big cardiac workup showed it's barely affecting the blood flow so he doesn't have any meds for that. He also started having some head twitches (best described as "intention tremors") perhaps as much as nine months ago - they started _very_ gradually so it took a while for me to register them, even though I watch him carefully, and sometimes they go away for over a week - and he also had one nystagmus episode a couple of months back (head and eyes going from side to side for about 25 minutes). He had a meningioma removed (which caused seizures and many other symptoms) in Dec 2020, and we can't rule out something neurological going on again, but his neuro exam at Langford recently was great [we didn't do any imaging] and his anti-seizure meds are at the correct levels, so we're hoping these aren't something we need to worry about too much. We thought maybe hyperparathyroidism might be a factor, but there's no obvious sign of this.


----------



## urbantigers

Well Mosi has today had his first injection of Solensia. He will be 17 in December. His arthritis doesn’t stop him running around and jumping on to things, although he can have days when he’s reluctant to jump up, but he has obvious stiffness in the hips. He’s not been on any pain meds up to now and we were going to start him on metacam but I wanted to ask about Solensia. Before I got a chance she mentioned it and said it was the best thing to try. So I said yes I’d like to try him on it. Hopefully no side effects and if it helps him I’ll keep on with it. He doesn’t have any other diagnosed health issues, but he’s had bloods done today as it’s been 4 years since he last had any done.


----------



## huckybuck

I hope it works for him. 

I was disappointed it didn’t for Huck though it wouldn’t prevent me trying it again on another one.

I’m taking Little H to see his specialist tomorrow and will be interested to see if it’s a suggestion for his limp.


----------



## Lou12355

urbantigers said:


> Well Mosi has today had his first injection of Solensia. He will be 17 in December. His arthritis doesn’t stop him running around and jumping on to things, although he can have days when he’s reluctant to jump up, but he has obvious stiffness in the hips. He’s not been on any pain meds up to now and we were going to start him on metacam but I wanted to ask about Solensia. Before I got a chance she mentioned it and said it was the best thing to try. So I said yes I’d like to try him on it. Hopefully no side effects and if it helps him I’ll keep on with it. He doesn’t have any other diagnosed health issues, but he’s had bloods done today as it’s been 4 years since he last had any done.


It’s a funny thing, the Solensia. After dose one I saw little change and then after dose two my cat was rejuvenated for three weeks. She then seemed to have a lull in the last week and I expected her to pick up again after dose three but a week and a half in and she hasn’t. She does have CKD so there is an underlying health issue there. Like your cat she never had any trouble jumping or running upstairs but X-rays showed pretty bad spondylitis of the spine and in her elbows. It’s hard to know what to do for the best - in terms of ‘would she be worse without it - but at present I will continue to the end of dose four and then make a decision I think. Some cats do amazingly well on it and use it for months to years but I’m not sure that will be a thing for my cat at present.


----------



## urbantigers

As long as there are no adverse side effects, I will give him a few months on this to see whether it helps. I’m not sure what I’d notice as improvement as he runs and jumps ok and grooms his rear end without problem. He can lose balance easily as his back legs can’t keep him steady sometimes. My vet said that it starts to take effect on day 2 and reaches maximum effectiveness on day 8. So I’m looking out for any signs of improvement over the next few days.

His blood test results came back quickly - everything is fine except for “mildly raised” renal values. I don’t have the figures but we’re going to do urinalysis to investigate that. Hopefully that will not do anything to change it from “mild” to more serious. Overall he seems in pretty good health for his age.


----------



## Lou12355

urbantigers said:


> As long as there are no adverse side effects, I will give him a few months on this to see whether it helps. I’m not sure what I’d notice as improvement as he runs and jumps ok and grooms his rear end without problem. He can lose balance easily as his back legs can’t keep him steady sometimes. My vet said that it starts to take effect on day 2 and reaches maximum effectiveness on day 8. So I’m looking out for any signs of improvement over the next few days.
> 
> His blood test results came back quickly - everything is fine except for “mildly raised” renal values. I don’t have the figures but we’re going to do urinalysis to investigate that. Hopefully that will not do anything to change it from “mild” to more serious. Overall he seems in pretty good health for his age.


Any updates on how your kitty is doing on the Solensia?


----------



## urbantigers

Was just thinking of posting an update today!

I can’t, in all honesty, see much difference as Mosi never stopped jumping up on things. It’s hard to remove my own wants and expectations and observe him objectively. I could be just seeing what I want to see. After the first few days, however, he seemed to be livelier and was running around being a lunatic every day and he climbed on some things I’d not seen him on for a while, e.g. cone shaped scratching post which he still scratched but he used to balance on the top (about 4 inches across) and I’d not seen him do that in ages. He’s been doing that again - all 4 legs on the small space and balancing on it. It’s like a cat who could do these things before but they were painful and now he can do them without as much pain. So it’s certainly not had any adverse effects, and I think it may be helping him a bit. I will definitely be giving him a second injection and seeing how he is on it long term. Will be interesting to see whether the vet thinks his back legs are any less stiff.


----------



## Lou12355

That’s exactly what I found. Coco was still able to run and jump but she did seem to do more of it. We’re getting dose four tomorrow and after that I will decide whether or not to continue. If she’s in less pain then I’m all in.


----------



## urbantigers

Injection no.2 today. I think it has helped Mosi. He was just showing off last week - jumping up onto the kitchen counter a lot without going via the seat on my rollator. I kept telling Kito off for being up there when I’m cooking, then Mosi would be the one sticking his nose in! I’ve also noticed him reverting a bit to how he was these past few days, as though it had worn off, and that has been perhaps the biggest indicator that it’s helped as it’s shown a contrast between how he is with it and without.


----------



## NJH

Hi there, I wanted to tell you all of my experience with Solensia. My cat is 13.5yo and has hip dysplasia, djd/athritis. We have been managing his symptoms with low-dose Meloxicam and were excited when Solensia finally became available here in the US. Dose 1 - we saw an improvement in the first week. He had bouts of running around and was making the journey to the upstairs patio again. However, 3 weeks later he had a head tremor episode. Whether it's connected to Solensia or not we don't know but I have read some reports of side effects being tremors and of the effects on the nervous system and brain in the testing on rats. Still, our vet decided it was safe to go ahead and give him the second shot. This time we did not get the same positive result. In fact, his front legs seemed worse. He is constantly shifting them around and unable to bear weight more than usual. He also does not seem himself. I am afraid that if I continue the same will happen as in the human trials, i.e the disease will progress even more rapidly. I have written to two veterinarian friends of mine to get their feedback as I know they have both been treating with Solensia for some time. 

This is an interesting article to read.





Solensia® A New Approach To Arthritis Pain In Cats – Ron Hines' Vetspace – 2nd Chance – The Animal Health Website







vetspace.2ndchance.info


----------



## Mckele77

TriTri said:


> Thank you to everyone that shares their experience with Solensia. It's so useful.
> 
> My Max is 11 and although he can still jump and run sometimes, he does it much less now. He stopped chasing and playing with his ping pong balls and cat-nip mice in the garden a year and a half ago. He use to kick and throw them around, run about like a looney etc. He's had some on and off pain near his lower back/ top of his hind leg area too and will sometimes let out a little yelp if I stroke him there. It's on and off so I first put it down to pain following the odd cat fight or overdoing it whilst hunting. He lays on my lap for a while and then chooses to lay next to me, suggesting he's in some pain, if I move about with him on my lap. He was treated in the past with a short course of medication and he then seemed fine again for a while, which was around two years ago. I saw the vet on Monday and she thinks he has osteoarthritis and would benefit from trying Solensia. The vet also said it's worth trying for two months and if no luck, to stop it. She's asked me to find out what meds he was given for his pain previously.
> 
> I think from reading these useful posts, it may be worth trying Solensia for a minimum of three months. I'm wondering if he isn't bad enough to be put on this yet? May it be of more use when he is older and worse, as in, I wonder if the effects wear off in time? Maybe I should wait a few more months for more feedback? He has _suspected_ IBD mainly controlled by diet and he was fairly recently put on Prednicare for his asthma, when he started refusing his inhaler. My vets are extremely expensive, (3x my last practice), so long term I might have to look at changing vets or giving him the injection myself, if they allow it. I don't really want to change vets at the moment.
> 
> Any thoughts? Should he have further tests before trying it, does anyone think? Thank you for reading.


Do you have an Animal trust vet near you? They are non profit, take my cat there once a month even though its an hour drive. It means I only pay for the medication. It's £88 for two vials so I pay on ALTERNATE months!


----------



## Lou12355

My Solensia update. I previously posted some concerns that it had caused head tremors in my cat. However, last week she had a CT scan which confirmed a meningioma. They think it will have been growing for some time and as I only started the Solensia in August I think the two things are unrelated. As she had had so much trauma going to the referral vet I postponed her Solensia jab today and sort of wish I hadn’t as she is visibly weaker and flopping down again which she doesn’t do at all when she’s been jabbed. So I’ve remade the appt for this Thursday. My only concern is whether or not it could conflict with the meningioma in any way. I’ve tried to do some research but I cannot find anything discussing the two things together. My only thought was that if it blocks the pain from arthritis then possibly it could block any pain from the meningioma. She is currently also taking 2mg of Prednisolone daily to control her symptoms while I wait for neurology to look at her scans to see if they can remove it.


----------



## FelineMad33

In reading through this thread, I'm not sure if I missed it - but has anyone noticed any slightly 'odd' side effects? Rosa is a 20 year black and white moggie, with pretty severe osteoarthritis in her front legs resulting in very limited mobility. She's got declining kidneys, and on twice daily gabapentin and one prednicare (very low dose) on alternative days. All fine but it was clear that she was finding it hard to move about and use the litter tray easily. Our vet suggested Solensia as we'd tried everything else that would work with the kidney issue. All fine at the time, but about 36 hours after the injection, Rosa started to vomit (mainly biley water), had a ranging thirst and seemed to have what amounted to some sort of seizure - shaking slightly then sort of froze. She also kept losing bladder control and was clearly distressed. This lasted about half an hour, then she went to sleep - breathing fine. We kept monitoring and everything went back to normal. She does seem to be less uncomfortable walking now - but only change we noticed was her poo. This became softer (still solid and definitely not diarrhoea) and a more yellow colour. We used to have a diabetic cat, sadly now passed, and it was much more like his poos. We're now at the end of the month, and her poos are being drier and darker. I see on other forums that the second and third injections can give odd side effects - so has anyone else had this sort of reaction? Can't say I'm keen to take her to the vet again (she always get very stressed anyway) for only limited improvement and potentially worse side-effects.


----------

